# Council Exchange, London to  Nottingham



## craigxcraig (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure if this will work but here we go...

My mum has a lovely two bed victorian conversion in the conservation area of Peckham, moments from East Dulwich. Its located on a really nice tree-lined street and the flat is a decent size (though the second room is small single.) Nicely decorated throughout with original sash windows and has a south facing 55ft well maintained garden.

The flat is three minutes from ED Train Station, from there to London Bridge is about 15 minutes so ideal for getting into town. Also has numerous buses into London. Its not too far from Brixotn either!

Ideally she's looking to move to Nottingham though will also consider Blidworth, Rainworth and Mansfield. Will swap for a one bed or small bungalow.

She's been looking on Gumtree and a council sponsored site (I think) and is having no luck whatsoever hence my trying here. Please drop me a pm or feel free to ask any questions.

Indeed if anyone has any other ideas as to finding a swap then please let me know.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2011)

Apologies if stating the bleeding obvious, but I'd have thought that advertising at the Nottingham/shire end is going to be the most effective - small ads in the local paper/s, supermarket advert boards, and so on.

Don't know how many established council tenants in that sort of property would want to move to London though.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 20, 2011)

www.homeswapper.co.uk is the only homeswap website worth joining. You have to pay, but there are lots of people on it. All the others (I've been trying to do a homeswap too) are cons  - you have to pay to join them too, but their search functions don't work at all. The Homeswapper search is really crap, but still way better than the others.

Another good idea would be looking up the local papers in the area she wants to move to and posting an ad in the section they'll have for mutual exchanges.


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 20, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Apologies if stating the bleeding obvious, but I'd have thought that advertising at the Nottingham/shire end is going to be the most effective - small ads in the local paper/s, supermarket advert boards, and so on.
> 
> Don't know how many established council tenants in that sort of property would want to move to London though.



No worries - I'm goingt to give that a go as well.

Its a lovely flat here in London, if I were thinking about coming down and had something to sway i'd be all over it!!


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 20, 2011)

scifisam said:


> www.homeswapper.co.uk is the only homeswap website worth joining. You have to pay, but there are lots of people on it. All the others (I've been trying to do a homeswap too) are cons - you have to pay to join them too, but their search functions don't work at all. The Homeswapper search is really crap, but still way better than the others.
> 
> Another good idea would be looking up the local papers in the area she wants to move to and posting an ad in the section they'll have for mutual exchanges.



I found homeswapper whilst searching so i've joined. Just adding photos etc to the site - I did notice that they have two ways to upload the phots, first one is crap - spreads the image out. The second is much the better option.

btw, you're not in Nottingham are you??


----------



## Emeraudem (Dec 2, 2012)

My looking to swap my 2bedroom council house for a 3bedroom house in london. Anyone interested? Please only contact me if you are a serious swaper. Thanks


----------



## Ester Nova (May 3, 2014)

craigxcraig said:


> Not sure if this will work but here we go...
> 
> My mum has a lovely two bed victorian conversion in the conservation area of Peckham, moments from East Dulwich. Its located on a really nice tree-lined street and the flat is a decent size (though the second room is small single.) Nicely decorated throughout with original sash windows and has a south facing 55ft well maintained garden.
> 
> ...



Hello, are you still looking for the swap to Nottingham?


----------



## Shannongcb (Nov 17, 2015)

craigxcraig said:


> Not sure if this will work but here we go...
> 
> My mum has a lovely two bed victorian conversion in the conservation area of Peckham, moments from East Dulwich. Its located on a really nice tree-lined street and the flat is a decent size (though the second room is small single.) Nicely decorated throughout with original sash windows and has a south facing 55ft well maintained garden.
> 
> ...




I have a two bed flat in nottingham if she is interested?


----------



## Shannongcb (Nov 17, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Apologies if stating the bleeding obvious, but I'd have thought that advertising at the Nottingham/shire end is going to be the most effective - small ads in the local paper/s, supermarket advert boards, and so on.
> 
> Don't know how many established council tenants in that sort of property would want to move to London though.



I have a two bed coucil flat in nottingham, mapperley and want to move to london, where in london are you?


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 17, 2015)

This is no longer active - Mods not sure how to close?


----------



## BarbaraWhitmore (Jan 16, 2016)

Shannongcb said:


> I have a two bed flat in nottingham if she is interested?


----------



## BarbaraWhitmore (Jan 18, 2016)

Shannongcb said:


> I have a two bed flat in Nottingham if she is interested?


Where in Nottingham are you?


----------



## BarbaraWhitmore (Jan 27, 2016)

Shannongcb said:


> I have a two bed coucil flat in nottingham, mapperley and want to move to london, where in london are you?


We live in  canonbury rd. Islington


----------



## Jade harden (Apr 26, 2016)

There are a few good sites you can try, homeswapper as mentioned above and aslo www.councilswap.com is a good one aswell


----------



## MartinaMaria (Sep 7, 2016)

i live in a 1 bedroom upper level flat, its a nice quiet area and my neighbours are over 50. not all but the close ones. in nottingham the area is called whitemoor, have a look at it and let me know if shes interested. im pregnant and due in February so would like to move a few months after if your mum is interested. it is council aswell


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 7, 2016)

This is no longer live. Mods - how do I close this thread?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

craigxcraig said:


> This is no longer live. Mods - how do I close this thread?



Try reporting the thread and ask for it to be locked, or PM one of them.


----------

